# Citizen Promaster Tough 2018 Titanium



## EpochClock

Just announced on the Citizen US Facebook page. I couldn't find any specs on it, but I hope it's a reasonable size, because it looks great.


----------



## mi6_

Looks good but I’d be really surprised if this wasn’t a 44-45mm watch. Citizen seems to be unable to jump off the oversized watch bandwagon unfortunately.


----------



## maki57

Based on where that date window is, you're probably right.


----------



## marinemaster

Lets see, Titanium they have lots of models in that material, totally plain dial and hands...ya Ill wait until it goes on sale for $200 to $250....
And btw looks like Citizen is copying the Victorinox Inox model...


----------



## Scout

Dig it.


----------



## korgath_of_barbaria

mi6_ said:


> Looks good but I'd be really surprised if this wasn't a 44-45mm watch. Citizen seems to be unable to jump off the oversized watch bandwagon unfortunately.


Oversized? Really? Not all of us watch enthusiasts want a tiny sub 40mm watch. I have no issues pulling off those "massive" 44+ mm watches on my moderate 7" wrist. I think this looks pretty decent and if its in the 44mm or larger category I just might buy one


----------



## mi6_

The new Citizen Promaster Tough model's are finally up on the US Citizen website. Thankfully they are only 42mm and have a sapphire crystal with a 2 piece monocoque case. They use the E168 Eco-Drive movement from their diver's with a 6 month power reserve. I'm really considering getting one of these.

Here's the description from the bracelet model:

_Test the extremes with the brand new CITIZEN Promaster Tough series. Living up to its name, this timepiece features a monocoque case (2 piece construction resulting in no caseback) resulting in extreme rigidity, shock resistance and anti-magnetism. Super Titanium™ coating on a stainless steel case and bracelet allowing for anti-rust, scratch resistance, hypo-allergenic and 5X harder than stainless steel. Other features include, ISO compliancy, anti-reflective sapphire crystal, super LumiNova hands and markers and ability to function in extreme temperatures. Featuring our Eco-Drive technology - powered by light, any light. Never needs a battery. Caliber number E168._

Link to Promaster USA site: https://us.citizenwatch.com/us/en/promaster/

BN0211-50E, $495









BN0211-09X, $425









BN0217-02E, $425


----------



## filthyj24

That black one has my name on it. 

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## saridis

I am genuinely interested in who did write the description and if he or she is even remotely relevant to watches.

Super titanium coating on a stainless steel case though sounds like a breakthrough technology 

I also like the two piece monocoque case 

Other than that , I really wish citizen had chosen a bit more sophisticated movement than this one.
Any movement with the perfex system would do ( impact detection and automatic hands correction after a shock) . Power save function would also be welcome .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocket1991

mi6_ said:


> The new Citizen Promaster Tough model's are finally up on the US Citizen website. Thankfully they are only 42mm and have a sapphire crystal with a 2 piece monocoque case. They use the E168 Eco-Drive movement from their diver's with a 6 month power reserve. I'm really considering getting one of these.
> 
> Here's the description from the bracelet model:
> 
> _Test the extremes with the brand new CITIZEN Promaster Tough series. Living up to its name, this timepiece features a monocoque case (2 piece construction resulting in no caseback) resulting in extreme rigidity, shock resistance and anti-magnetism. Super Titanium™ coating on a stainless steel case and bracelet allowing for anti-rust, scratch resistance, hypo-allergenic and 5X harder than stainless steel. Other features include, ISO compliancy, anti-reflective sapphire crystal, super LumiNova hands and markers and ability to function in extreme temperatures. Featuring our Eco-Drive technology - powered by light, any light. Never needs a battery. Caliber number E168._
> 
> Link to Promaster USA site: https://us.citizenwatch.com/us/en/promaster/
> 
> BN0211-50E, $495
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BN0211-09X, $425
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BN0217-02E, $425


Green looks very interesting!


----------



## sgtlmj

They should've carried the red seconds hand over to the PVD model.


----------



## azamantes

The green one looks great.

That strap is awful though.


----------



## Ziptie

I'm way underwhelmed by these. Why not just bring the PMD56-2951/2952 family to the us with an updated world-compatible radio? I love mine so much, and don't see anything here that's better in any way.


----------



## sgtlmj

They've started to pop up on eBay. $350'ish.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Citizen-Ec...-Super-Titanium-200m-Diver-Watch/223039334699

Edit: 168'th post for the E168 movement.


----------



## tsteph12

Good looking watches. Would make a nice Summer beater. I'm definitely picking one of these up, but just need to decide on color.


----------



## EpochClock

sgtlmj said:


> They should've carried the red seconds hand over to the PVD model.


And I'm over here wishing that the base model didn't have the red hand.


----------



## rcorreale

EpochClock said:


> And I'm over here wishing that the base model didn't have the red hand.


You and I think alike.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_




----------



## Xerxes300

Looks like a Victorinox inox


----------



## EpochClock

Yeah, it's not russlin my jimmies like when it first came out.


----------



## cave diver

Cool! ... 42mm? erm.... titanium *coated* .... [leaves]


----------



## marinemaster

Sorry but is a ugly watch. The round bezel circle is horrible. Whoever was allowed at Citizen to ripoff the Victorinox design has no shame.

Btw the OP needs to change the title as the watch is not Titanium. Is steel. Is misleading.


----------



## EpochClock

cave diver said:


> Cool! ... 42mm? erm.... titanium *coated* .... [leaves]





marinemaster said:


> Btw the OP needs to change the title as the watch is not Titanium. Is steel. Is misleading.


I would if I could, but alas the post is too old to edit it.


----------



## Ziptie

cave diver said:


> Cool! ... 42mm? erm.... titanium *coated* .... [leaves]


Wait, is 42mm too large or too small?


----------



## mi6_




----------



## MitchCumsteen

Nice, but boring..


----------



## quett

I must admit i am a fan already.


----------



## nagel2

I just purchased the green version (yeah baby!), as well as a replacement bracelet for the completely stainless steel version, since I thought I may want an all SS version only with a green face. I must admit I am seriously in love with this watch.

The face is much nicer in reality than it appears in the images. The case is thinner than expected but the bezel ring is higher, so the face sits deeper below the top of the bezel than I thought it would and the difference between the outer ring on the face that has the hour markers on it, and the darker inner circle, is also deeper than I expected. So it has a great dimensional look on the face. I tried both bands (FYI, if you decide do this you need spring pins that are about 1 - 1.5 mm shorter in order to attach the SS band, this is because the end-links of the SS bracelet have a very tight tolerance and you can't angle them, which prevents you from getting one end of the pin in one of the lug holes prior to compressing the other end of the pin, and fully compressed the pins for the ballistic strap are just a little less than 1 mm shy of making it). I like both looks but I think I like the look of the ballistic band just ever-so-slightly better. I'll probably switch back and forth depending on my mood, what I'm going to be doing, and what I'm wearing. I wish more manufacturers would make the bands with the quick-release pins so it was easier to swap bands. The Super LumiNova they used appears to charge more rapidly and is slightly brighter (initially) than most of their other watches.

I may have to purchase a light olive Gas Gas Bones (Black Cat model) strap for this, which would look absolutely redunkulouse!

Kyle


----------



## Shademantis

Kyle a wrist shot or two would be most welcome. Does the cordura band have metal eyelets?


----------



## nagel2

The band is basically PU (probably same material as the diver bands) with an outer covering of ballistic Cordura, see 3rd image, so metal eyelets as the PU takes most of the strain, however there is a leather strip across the outer face over the eyelet holes, see second image.

















View attachment 13529167


Hope that helps, Kyle


----------



## nagel2

Can't see how to edit a post, but I meant to say "...so* no *metal eyelets as the PU takes most of the strain..."


----------



## nagel2

I didn't want to swap bands right now so I just photo shopped the promo images from Citizen so you can get an idea of what the SS band looks like on the green version. See below:


----------



## Shademantis

I do appreciate those pics. I've been a 'theoretical' fan of the Inox (owned 2 of them) but flipped them both because of the subpar lume and polished bits on the bezel. This watch seems more up my alley. Is the lume alright?


----------



## nagel2

Lume is the best I've seen on any of my Citizens so far, I have 10 (9 are eco-drives, 4 are divers including an eco-zilla), the Lume is better than all of them and even better than my Rolex DeepSea.


----------



## Tuco-g43

I wish they would have made it titanium. I would have bought one.


----------



## nagel2

Tuco-g43 said:


> I wish they would have made it titanium. I would have bought one.


 Believe it or not I actually prefer stainless, I like the weight on my wrist and prefer the color. While Titanium admittedly has a lot of PROs, one that is thrown around frequently is somewhat of a myth due to how it is usually phrased. You hear people say "Titanium is lighter and stronger than stainless steel", which is true separately (based on a specific qualifier), but not true at the same time (all things being equal). To better explain, if you have the same "volume" (not mass/weight) of Titanium and Stainless Steel, the titanium will be 40-50% lighter, however the stainless will actually be about 3-10% stronger/stiffer (depending on the alloys of each). If you have the same "weight/mass" of titanium and stainless steel the titanium will be stronger, but also nearly double the volume (you definitely don't want to double the size of a watch link). So the titanium is not simultaneously both lighter and stronger for a component of the same physical size, and while they both can get scratched (how easily each scratches is dependent on various surface treatments), a scratch on titanium seems to make it look like a visually "cheaper" metal than a scratch on stainless steel, however the scratch appearance issue is just a personal opinion/preference of mine, and as mentioned unlike most people I also prefer having some weight to my watches where others do not. To each their own.

On a side note, the reason you don't some models being made from titanium is that in addition to higher material costs, some watch cases, bezels, and bands are more difficult to make from titanium than other metals as it is more difficult to machine, and really isn't conducive to being cast. As an FYI, my knowledge in these metals comes from my dad who was a tool and die machinist for over 40 years, and he loved titanium and worked with it daily. I really like titanium as well, just not on my watches.

Everything above aside, it's not a very heavy watch, so go ahead and pick one up

Kyle


----------



## Augur

This reminds of the citizen "shock resistant" watch from a few years ago.

It didn't have anything special about shock resisting, it was just marketed that way. 


Same thing here. Beyond the monocoque case and some dlc, they isn't anything especially tough here, at least on the inside. 

They could have put in the perfex multi 3000 system and then this watch would have been something special.

That being said I do like utilitarian looking watches...


----------



## nagel2

Augur said:


> ...That being said I do like utilitarian looking watches...


 I also am extremely fond of that look. While very simple this watch is really growing on me. It's nice seeing more of these watches with sapphire crystals, and the nice thing about the backless case is it eliminates another point of ingress for dust and water as well as another gasket that can deteriorate or fail. I noticed they used the Duratect coating process on this case, I have not researched this in detail but this is the first watch that I have noticed where Citizen did this treatment on Stainless Steel rather than Titanium. There may be others as I haven't looked this up for all of their SS watches. It gives the SS a slightly "burnt" hue that I also like, time will tell as it wears as to how it will look over time as it scratches. So between the one-piece case, sapphire crystal, and surface treatment, I am hoping this watch holds up for a decent period of time.

Kyle


----------



## nagel2

I originally intended on getting a Gas Gas Bones strap for this watch but missed his last ordering window. I found a NATO band on Ebay from LuxuryWatchBands shipping from the UK and made from the seat-belt type of material that had a really dense twill. It was more than the Barton Jetson, Richie, or Arrow bands of similar material, but looked like it may have a tighter weave, so I threw down and bought one. It is incredible, the color is a better match than Citizen's band and it looks stellar. It seriously looks like it was designed for the watch. This is the band Citizen should be selling with this watch. I think it is nicer and should sell for a little more than the other brands, but even being nicer than the others I think the price is about $25 higher than it should be, but I would buy it again in a heartbeat. I have an image below. This is now my new favorite watch.









Kyle


----------



## eddiea

Nice in any configuration , Duratec, monocoque, priced right.... like it!


----------



## rcorreale

I've had mine for 4 months now and I've worn it every day with a few exceptions. It's been on the beach in and out of the ocean a lot and on my wrist no matter the activity only coming off for sleep 6 hrs./night and showering. Still not a mark on it, extremely legible (except the date), comfortable, relatively low profile, great lume and keeps time at +1 sec./month. It's a very solid watch. 7" wrist for reference.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nagel2

Nice! I really like the red second hand on that version.

Kyle


----------



## apstealth

I like it, clean simple look


----------



## [email protected]

I want the all Black one, makes the rather dull design pop!


----------



## readyandgame

Nice no frills look!


----------



## dkpw

I've just ordered the black version, which are a little difficult to find here in the UK. I managed to find a US seller with a UK Amazon shop and bought that way. I like the looks and the idea of a solar quartz in a monocoque case. If the standard model didn't have the red seconds hand, I simply detest them, I'd probably have bought that one, but the black moder will make a nice change. I've been encouraged to see that in every YouTube review of any model, the seconds hands hits the markers. It's a shame that many more expensive quartz watch brands cannot manage that. I'll post up some shots when it arrives.


----------



## Lando Ballrissian

My green on green NATO. The stock strap is really well made but rubber and my wrist don't go well together. I ordered a brown canvas Barton quick release for it though. Should be here any day.


----------



## dkpw

I've had my BN0217-02E for a week now and I must say that I'm enjoying it. The date could be larger, the lume could be a little brighter and longer lasting but it's very comfortable and to have a quartz watch hit the markers all the way round is great. The strap has taken four days to break in and it's nice and long, so will fit anyone. It was a little stiff at first but is now fine.

Overall a great watch for the money.


----------



## Jo1s

Nice simple casual watch, thumb up!


----------



## nkwatchy

Fresh arrival this morning (based significantly on this very thread, actually) and I'm a fan so far. It's actually a lot more refined than it looks in most photos.

The case has some great geometry to it, and the back is really cool given the monocoque structure. Pleasantly surprised that it's not as thick as I thought it was going to be and the 42mm width is just the right size IMO - it could probably work just as well at 40mm too. The titanium surface treatment adds some toolish texture to the elegant elements of the case. Despite the SS structure and probably because of its thinness, it's quite light even if it doesn't disappear on the wrist like a full titanium watch does.

As others have said, the date is probably a touch too small, but I can see what Citizen was going for - the date sort of disappears into the 3 o'clock hash. I'm happy I went for the green dial - it doesn't shimmer like a SARB017, but it does subtly change hues in different light - more appropriate for a tool watch, I feel. The lume is brilliant and the blue minute hand adds some visual interest.

The strap needs to wear in a bit, but is actually way more comfortable and good looking than I thought it would be, to the extent that I don't really see the need to try and source the OEM SS bracelet (thanks for the advice, though, @nagel2). It's a seriously well made strap and the chunky but sculpted buckle works well.

I've set it to atomic time, so let's see how it's accuracy goes.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## dkpw

Congrats nkwatchy on your new Promaster Tough. That green version is very attractive. I prefer it to the SS with black face and I agree with you about the strap. It does wear in eventually.

In the meantime here's another shot of my BN0217-02E120419.


----------



## dgaddis

These look great and I allllmost bought one, but I ended up with the JDM PMD56 instead for the more legible day/date window, perpetual calendar, and shock detection. It was quite a bit more expensive, but I _really_ wanted the perpetual calendar...

I like the look of these better tho, it's so simple and clean. The black is probably my favorite. And I know some folks say they ripped of the Inox, but those things are just ugly IMO with the large hex shaped bezel, looks like a giant nut on your wrist.


----------



## achilles

Where do you folks purchase your Tough and how did it come packaged ? I noticed some sellers selling it with Pelican style storage case, whereas others are selling with normal Citizen box. Going to purchase mine soon, so deciding which one to get. I know I am not going to wear the storage case, but it is cool to have nevertheless. Especially useful for travel.


----------



## Tjcdas




----------



## GUtz

I love my blue face version, but agree the provided strap is uncomfortable. Now I am hunting for the bracelet to pop on and finish it off. The bracelet itself is "Tough" to find.


----------

